# 12 point thursday night 3-d



## 12ptsteve (May 6, 2010)

were still shooting 10 target 3-d on thursday nights  at 6:30. who's in?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 7, 2010)

Dangit, I thought it was at night. (6:30)  Maybe next time ?


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 7, 2010)

that was the coon shoot we had last friday night


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2010)

still shooting on thursday nights. were are the shooters?


----------



## young gunna (May 14, 2010)

Hate i missed it steve. Ari had a softball game.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2010)

Team 12 Point getting ready.... Quick tune up...


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (May 14, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> still shooting on thursday nights. were are the shooters?



Kharmin had a play at school, last night.Sorry I missed it!!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 14, 2010)

ok see ya next thursday


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2010)

hope to see you guy's tonight 5/20/10


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2010)

Looks like I'll make it today. I need to perfect my people panic !


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2010)

thanks for coming lee. i enjoyed shooting with you.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2010)

I enjoyed shooting with y'all too. It was a hoot ! 
It was also cool putting faces and on line names with real people. It was great to meet y'all !     ...Heres a few pics.
Oh, and I'll see ya next Thurs and Saturday's charity shoot too.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 21, 2010)

Some good fun....  See Ya'll next time...


----------



## C Cape (May 23, 2010)

Are you guys still doing this every Thursday night?  I'm a little over an hr from Covington in Milledgeville and might try to make it up to one.  Shot 3d for the first time today and would like to get into it more.

Chris


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 23, 2010)

every thursday night. we also have an asa syate qualifier saturday may 29th. hope you can make it.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 23, 2010)

C Cape
I would suggest being there by 6:30 if you can. They kinda shoot together in a little group competition. Late arriver's can still shoot though. See ya there !


----------



## C Cape (May 23, 2010)

I should be able to make it Thursday night.  I'll be at work at the store Saturday so doubt I will be able to make the 29th.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 24, 2010)

More Pics...


----------



## BlackArcher (May 24, 2010)

more Pics


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 25, 2010)

every thursday warm up at 6:00 shot gun start at 6:30


----------



## BlackArcher (May 25, 2010)

I am planning on shooting 10 14's So go ahead at put them all at 34 yards...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 26, 2010)

who's in for a little thursday night 3-d?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2010)

I should be there !   Looking for some revenge on that foam.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 27, 2010)

see ya tonight


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (May 27, 2010)

see ya!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 27, 2010)

Had to run out on Ya...  BrB next Thurs..


----------



## BowanaLee (May 27, 2010)

You disappeared on us BA. Those 14's had the whole target shaking until they figured out you weren't there. 
WE had the usual good time. Even ole gunna paid us a visit.  Heres a few pics.


----------



## C Cape (May 28, 2010)

Hate I couldn't make it up this evening.  Hopefully I can make it to the next one.  Looks like y'all had a good time.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

Kool Pics Lee..  Kool Pics..


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 31, 2010)

*more pics*

pics of last thursday may 27


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 31, 2010)

check out haven"s string in the first pic


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 3, 2010)

see ya tonight june 3rd


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry guys. With the housing industry like it is, works slow. I had a job today, couldn't pass it up. That means I'll have the money for this weekends shoot though. See ya then ! 
Oh, y'all are shooting by now so he cant read this but I put Steve in charge of pictures.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

see ya tomorrow night june 10


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok I got my 34 yard pin ready...  14's here I come..  "Lil foam deer don't shake, don't be scared I'm going to fat shaft ya!"


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 9, 2010)

String and cables not here yet.  
Could come tomorrow though ? Hopefully by Friday so I can shoot this weekend.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 16, 2010)

see ya tommorow night and a reminder 12pt archery will be shooting saturday june 19th. who's in?


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 16, 2010)

*Bow Switch*

Time for a Black-Out. Ole Black and Blue to take a rest... "HOYT Nothing Betta" Spanka


----------



## young gunna (Jun 16, 2010)

Be there thurs


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 16, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> see ya tommorow night and a reminder 12pt archery will be shooting saturday june 19th. who's in?



I should make em both !!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 17, 2010)

had fun thursday june 17th. see  ya next week or this saturday june 19th im sure lee johnson and i will have pics up tomorrow


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah man, it was real, it was fun !  It was real fun !!!!!  Heres a few pics ! 
I thought I had more pics but the flash didn't reach the longer shots.  Sorry !


----------



## watermedic (Jun 18, 2010)

Dang sure are some ugly ones in those pics!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

more pics from thursday june 17th


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

see you guys and girls saturday june 19th for shoot at 12pt archery or next thursday


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

So who won?


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 20, 2010)

I won top score, and me and Butch won the shootoff !


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 20, 2010)

*Butch (Dave Cousins w/ a mathews) Parkman  Form*

@Butch...  Dude your form looks a whole lot better..  I'm impressed.  You must be shooting lights out...
You still Rocking the trade marked SNARL...LoL


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you guys shooting again this coming thursday?


----------



## young gunna (Jun 21, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> @Butch...  Dude your form looks a whole lot better..  I'm impressed.  You must be shooting lights out...
> You still Rocking the trade marked SNARL...LoL



That was just before an arrow went flying thru the woods and the chair got kicked down the range. LOL


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 21, 2010)

*LoL: Work in progress Cuz...*



young gunna said:


> That was just before an arrow went flying thru the woods and the chair got kicked down the range. LOL



All great archers tear stuff up!
That is the intensity the man shoots with..!


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 21, 2010)

young gunna said:


> That was just before an arrow went flying thru the woods and the chair got kicked down the range. LOL



Young gumma,


I'm glad to see that you are now the archery god in your own little world. Please sign me up as soon as possible so that you can give me lessons and teach me how to dump a back tension release like yesterday's day dirty trash. It seems to be working for you, little man. 

Hey but confidence is everything. Keep it up, keep shooting strong, and enjoy the sun while it shines on you. With that kind of pretty form you got, cloudy skies are sure to come your way sooner rather than later. But hey, it's working for you right NOW. 

And by the way, like I said before, Bryant's got more game than you and better archery form regardless of how much confidence you have. LOL


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Is 3D happening this thursday?  If so, how much does it cost?


----------



## young gunna (Jun 22, 2010)

Open $$$$   
1 Corey Bryant 216 8 
2 Steven Richard 211 11 
3 Michael Cain 201 5                         
4 Ezra Alleyne 194 3 
5 Hunter Thomas 190 2 
6 Chris Childers 185 5 
7 Lee Johnson 185 3 
8 Randy Cosby 183 2 
9 Butch Parkman 159 2     Whoa! whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 23, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Is 3D happening this thursday?  If so, how much does it cost?



Yeah man, its every Thursday afternoon. It starts at 6:30 so get there early enough to shoot a few. The best 10.00 you ever spent !


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 23, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Yeah man, its every Thursday afternoon. It starts at 6:30 so get there early enough to shoot a few. The best 10.00 you ever spent !



Thanks, I was beginning to wonder if my posts were invisible to everyone else?  I don't know for sure that I can make it tomorrow, but I'll come next week.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

we will be shooting this thursday june 24


----------



## young gunna (Jun 23, 2010)

Lets do it! Im in!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 24, 2010)

see ya tonight.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2010)

If ya didn't make it, ya missed out. It was a hoot as usual.   Heres a few pics.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 24, 2010)

do you guys realize that this post started back on may 6, today is june 24th...that's a long time.  it seems to be still going strong!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

still going.....like the energizer bunny. glad to see some new faces in the last couple of week. hope to see you soon.we will shoot evey thursday until august.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 25, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> do you guys realize that this post started back on may 6, today is june 24th...that's a long time.  it seems to be still going strong!!



It is a thursday thread.  
Thursdays happens once a week, 4 times a month  and about 52 times a year..
( I thinks thats right... 4 time 12 = 48... carry the one... and two)

"Yup keeping it strong..." Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 26, 2010)

this could very likely turnout to be the "forever thursday thread..let's see august..then we could continue it for thursday indoor..then thursday 3d, then thurs........it could just keep ttting ad infinitum!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 30, 2010)

see ya 2morrow night july 1st .........still going.. remember our asa state qualifier this saturday july 3rd.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

see ya tonight thursday july 1st.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 1, 2010)

My backs acting up but I should make it. If I can work, I can shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I made it. 
I loved the new shooting lanes. I really had to use my thinking cap.  Ought to be an interesting qualifier this weekend. 
It was fun, good turn out too. If you weren't there you missed out !


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for coming out guys. i will re set the range tomorrow to get ready for saturday


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 6, 2010)

*Turs-Deh!*



oldgeez said:


> this could very likely turnout to be the "forever thursday thread..let's see august..then we could continue it for thursday indoor..then thursday 3d, then thurs........it could just keep ttting ad infinitum!!!



Geez: This is the "ttting ad infinitum" Thursday Nite Thread!

Keeping "ttting ad infinitum" Threads alive" Spanka


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 7, 2010)

still on for tomorrow night, july 8?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 7, 2010)

I've still got the bathroom tore out but I should make it.  I'm over due, your bathrooms working ain't it Steve ?


----------



## kerbow01 (Jul 8, 2010)

*signature*



young gunna said:


> That was just before an arrow went flying thru the woods and the chair got kicked down the range. LOL



cory, i see that ur signature says that u r the buckwild archery team captain, but if i remeber correctly "IM' the team captain!" lol!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy Crapper!!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 8, 2010)

You gotta be in the club to be on the team lilone! Then you have to beat me to be the captain! But maybe you didnt read my whole signature! But you can try out when you come off the baby stakes!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2010)

It was real, it was fun. It was real fun ! 
We had a great time shooting. It was hot fer a while then kinda dark. Thats great practice fer hunting. 
I'm fletching a few arrows, not that I missed. It's because someone went home with a trophy at my expense. I learned a bright fletching in the 12 is a sitting duck.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Had a great time guys, it was nice meeting and shooting with you all.  Yep Lee... don't leave them arrows sittin' in the 12 or I'm liable to take 'em home with me.  I didn't know he was in the 12, I just knew he made a good shot, so I put my pin on his arrow and... well... drove it out the back of the target.


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 8, 2010)

good shooting Adam!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 8, 2010)

"How attached were you to that arrow in the 12, Lee?" spanka

Corey! no more throwing your hat on the ground when you hit an eight! LoL


----------



## young gunna (Jul 8, 2010)

I know E! I shoulda kicked my chair down range! LOLI hadnt had one in a few weeks! I hate those!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> "How attached were you to that arrow in the 12, Lee?" spanka
> 
> Corey! no more throwing your hat on the ground when you hit an eight! LoL



Oh well, it was my # 1 arrow.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jul 9, 2010)

next week ill be shooting a bow instead of bowanna's camera... greg and I made some adjustments on mine in the gas station/barbershop/Micky D's parking lot at like 10 last night so ive got it back set where it needs to be...yeah only in georgia can two guys tune a bow in the parking lot of a gas station and not have a single person remark that its a bit strange ...


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 9, 2010)

3darcher said:


> good shooting Adam!!!



Thanks brother Butch!!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job Adam. Broke the tie with a 14.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 9, 2010)

young gunna said:


> Good job Adam. Broke the tie with a 14.



Thanks gunna!!!! Lets do it again next thursday!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2010)

lee, it looks like you shoot better than you frame and plumb, lol.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 13, 2010)

Geez.. Got Jokes!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 14, 2010)

see ya thursday july 15. last chance to shoot before the state for some people


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2010)

I should make it, chiggers and all.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lee, are you ready for me to robin hood another one of your arrows?

Steve, I won my class on one of your saturday shoots about a month and a half ago ( I was the only one in my class)  Was there a 50% payback?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 15, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Lee, are you ready for me to robin hood another one of your arrows?
> 
> Steve, I won my class on one of your saturday shoots about a month and a half ago ( I was the only one in my class)  Was there a 50% payback?



Yup, I got another # 1 arrow fletched up and ready fer ya. Get cha some !!!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 15, 2010)

Who else is coming tonight?


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 22, 2010)

we are still on for thursdays night 3-d come on out


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Me and Dyllan will be there !!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm slap wore out but I still should make it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 23, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I'm slap wore out but I still should make it.



I made it, it was fun, so fun I forgot to take pictures.   I'll be back !


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry guys, its getting close to deer season. This dog hunts !  
I'm going to work on my DeKalb property this afternoon and my club when thats finished. Maybe next Thurs ?  Its a blast though !


----------



## kerbow01 (Aug 3, 2010)

we shooting thursday steve?


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep still going to shoot tonight!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 12, 2010)

Is it happening ?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw where Steve said last saturday was the last 3D shoot, so does that mean that thursday's are done?  I was going to be there this week.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I saw where Steve said last saturday was the last 3D shoot, so does that mean that Thursday's are done?  I was going to be there this week.



I don't know but I different venue would be nice. 
Thursday afternoon 3-D hunters shoot.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 18, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I don't know but I different venue would be nice.
> Thursday afternoon 3-D hunters shoot.



Sounds good to me, I'll call Steve real quick and see.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, it's still on for Thursday night.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2010)

I should make it so y'all better look out.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Welp, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2010)

There wasnt a very good turn out but it was fun. Probably shoot next week too.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah man sorry about that.  I had to get my bow ready because I am packing it up for Colorado tonight since the guy taking my stuff out there lives 2 hours away and I won't be seeing him before the trip.  I had to do some last minute adjustments so I had to shoot all evening.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2010)

@ lee...........is your camera busted?????????????/


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2010)

Wasn't enough shooters to make it worth taking a pic. 4


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2010)

we managed to get 18 or so.


----------

